# Rideable snowfields/glaciers near Vail?



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife has a conference in Vail so while I'm up there I figured I'd take the opportunity to try to get in a few turns. Are there any permanent snowfields or glaciers reasonably close to Vail? Another requirement is that the area not be subjected to federal government shutdown. :dizzy: 

I have a solid 4x4 so service roads etc. are no problem.

I am thinking about going to St. Mary's if there isn't anything better.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Guess I should have put this in the intermountain regional forum. I'll repost - would a kindly moderator please delete this one or do whatever it is you guys do for redundant posts? lol

Thanks


----------

